# Your first and your best



## BoblyBill (May 26, 2007)

I looked through the index and didn't see one that dealt with this.

I was wondering if you have saved the first picture that you ever shot with your first camera. It you don't then just post the earliest picture you have and then post your best (in your opinion) with dates on both so that we can all see how far you have progressed. Good idea?

I was trying to figure out what all the numbers meant so I took the same picture but only changed one thing to see what that did. It was with film so I had to find someway to keep track of what exposure settings I had. This one was obviously set to 1/90 F6.7 and 200 ISO

Taken: 09/06








Here is what I would consider my best now. Taken: 05/07


----------



## dab_20 (May 27, 2007)

2005:





I'm still not great, but I've improved a lot.

2006:





2007:
Another one of the dog up there^


----------



## cherrymoose (May 28, 2007)

I was thinking of this same idea not too long ago, but never made a thread about it. 
The first photo I took with this camera was only back in late December 2006-- but I definitely have improved a lot. 

First:






Current favorite (best):


----------



## mec621 (May 28, 2007)

love the second one!


----------

